# Profibus Fehler Diagnostizieren, Telegrammfehler



## mnuesser (16 Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin gerade in der USA bei einem Kunden, der hat an einer Maschine in unregelmäßigen Abständen
Telegrammfehler an verschiedensten DP-Teilnehmern.
Als ich angefangen habe mir das anzuschauen, lag der Signalpegel etwa bei vom weitesten Teilnehmer etwa bei 3,5 V, nun liegt der Durchschnitt etwa bei 4,6-4,8V nahe dem Idealwert. Auch der 0-Pegel liegt mit 1,2V im Idealbereich von dem was für den Profibus vorgegeben ist (1-1,4V).

Wenn ich mir die Signale im Oszilloskop anschauen, dann sieht die Flanke vom High-Signal eigentlich supi Rechteckig aus, die vom
Negativen High Wert sieht aber sehr unsauber aus.

Die Abschirmung ist an allen Steckern neu gemacht, meine Vermutung ist dass eventuell die Platine im Teilnehmer 25 (Mobile-Panel, letzter Teilnehmer im Profibus, Abschlußwiederstand = EIN" eine macke hat und mir das Signal so verfälscht.

Was ich noch getestet hatte war natürlich die Versorgungsspannung, die ist aber selbst beim entferntesten Teilnehmer noch 26V.

Achja, noch zum Bus einige Infos:
Reine Linienstruktur,
1,5Mbit
Länge etwa 100-150m
Anzahl Teilnehmer 12
Teilnehmer: ET200s, CPU317T, 1xFesto CPX, 1x Mobile-Panel, 1x DP/DP-Koppler

Hat jemand von euch sowas schon mal gehabt,
bzw hat jemand noch eine Idee was ich da machen könnte?

Hier mal noch ein paar Bilder der Ansicht in der Profibus-Diagnose Suite:


----------



## mnuesser (16 Juni 2013)

Da immer nur 5 Bilder rein dürfen, hier die nächsten 5...


----------



## mnuesser (16 Juni 2013)

Fehlen nur noch diese 2...


----------



## centipede (16 Juni 2013)

Das Signal ist oben abgeschnitten, mach mal Bilder von der richtigen Oszifunktion. Sieht sicher anders aus.


----------



## mnuesser (16 Juni 2013)

echt? ok, kann ich aber erst morgen machen, 
wenn ich wieder in der Firma bin.
Dachte das wäre so, weil da in der Ansicht ja noch 0,5V nach oben Platz ist...


----------



## Blockmove (16 Juni 2013)

Mit ET200S hatten wir auch schon ähnliche Probleme.
Die Verbindung Schirmanschluß -> Potentialausgleich der Baugruppe ist nicht gut genug.
Siemens hat damals empfohlen den Schirm des PB-Kabels in den ET200S - Stationen mit Schirmklemmen (wie für die Analogmodule) oder mit EMV-Verschraubungen großflächig mit dem PE zu verbinden.
Kannst du ja vielleicht mal an ein paar Stationen probieren, ob sich eine Verbessung einstellt.
Evtl. auch mal generell das Erdungskonzept / Potentialausgleich der Anlage kontrollieren.
Bekanntermassen sucht sich der Strom den Weg des geringeren Widerstands und da ist der PB-Schirm meist besser als der 1,5mm² PE der ET200S-Versorgung.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## centipede (16 Juni 2013)

Ist leider eine blöde Eigenschaft, die es seit der ersten Version besitzt. Ich habe mir schon den Mund fusselig geredet bei Softing, dies endlich zu beseitigen. Sie haben es aber nur in der Oszifunktion beseitigt. Du solltest zur Beurteilung immer nur diese Bilder verwenden. Seit der V2.10 ist diese auch deutlich verbessert worden.
Leider hat die 2.10 aber einen anderen Bug, sie ist zu "pingelig" in den timings und zeigt ständig Fehler an. Wenn dies der Fall, bei Softing die 2.11 Beta anfordern, die läuft super.


----------



## ogarpolski (17 Juni 2013)

Das riecht alles ziemlich nach EMV:
1. Korrekte Schirmung mit Leitungstester (z.B. NetTEST II von COMSOFT) überprüfen. Eine Schirmunterbrechung bei PB ist fatal, besonders bei auftretender EMV. 
    Besser noch, zuerst messen und dann den Schirm korrigieren, bevor man den Schirm an allen Steckern neu aufzulegt, das ist ja eine Heidenarbeit....
2. Schirmstrom-Messung mit Stromzange durchführen, Schirmstrom muss <= 10 mA sein, alle größeren Werte sind schädlich. -> Potentialausgleich unbeding korrigieren wie Blockmove bereits anregte.
3. Die zusätzlichen Verbindungen des Schirms mit dem PE an den ET200sen machen sicher Sinn, helfen aber nicht, wenn der Potentialausgleich nicht gut genug ist.
4. Wenn das alles nicht hilft, das 24 Volt Netz mit Oszi auf Störungen überprüfen.

Ogarpolski


----------



## mnuesser (17 Juni 2013)

centipede schrieb:


> Ist leider eine blöde Eigenschaft, die es seit der ersten Version besitzt. Ich habe mir schon den Mund fusselig geredet bei Softing, dies endlich zu beseitigen. Sie haben es aber nur in der Oszifunktion beseitigt. Du solltest zur Beurteilung immer nur diese Bilder verwenden. Seit der V2.10 ist diese auch deutlich verbessert worden.
> Leider hat die 2.10 aber einen anderen Bug, sie ist zu "pingelig" in den timings und zeigt ständig Fehler an. Wenn dies der Fall, bei Softing die 2.11 Beta anfordern, die läuft super.



Jo die 2.11 kann man jetzt auch bei Softing direkt runterziehen, offizielles Update ist raus...


----------



## mnuesser (17 Juni 2013)

danke euch allen erstmal,
ich probiere das heute mal umzusetzen, melde mich dann später wieder hier,
aufgrund der 6 std zeitverschiebung wird das wohl erst heute nacht bei euch sein.


----------



## centipede (20 Juni 2013)

Gibt es neue Erkenntnisse?


----------



## hans.mustermann (20 Juni 2013)

ogarpolski schrieb:


> Das riecht alles ziemlich nach EMV:
> 1. Korrekte Schirmung mit Leitungstester (z.B. NetTEST II von COMSOFT) überprüfen. Eine Schirmunterbrechung bei PB ist fatal, besonders bei auftretender EMV.
> Besser noch, zuerst messen und dann den Schirm korrigieren, bevor man den Schirm an allen Steckern neu aufzulegt, das ist ja eine Heidenarbeit....
> 2. Schirmstrom-Messung mit Stromzange durchführen, Schirmstrom muss <= 10 mA sein, alle größeren Werte sind schädlich. -> Potentialausgleich unbeding korrigieren wie Blockmove bereits anregte.
> ...



Dies sind gute Tipps vor allem die NR 4.

Wenn das nicht hilft kannst du (wenn es dir möglich ist) die Geschwindigkeit auf 12Mbit stellen. Bei 100m ist das kein Problem sollten es mehr sein musste mal schauen.

Damit erreichst du das der Bus viel empfindlicher wird und du den Ausfall provozierst. 

Viel Erfolg.

Gruß


----------



## DiGo1969 (21 Juni 2013)

Hi mnuesser,

deine Messungen sehen zwar gut aus sind aber wahrscheinlich alle von einer Stelle gemessen. Bitte noch mal von der anderen Seite messen...
Denn es kann sein, das von der einen Seite aus gemessen das Signal super und von der anderen alles ... wird.


Ich werd mal ein bissel ausholen:
Um Profibus analysieren zu können musst du das Segemnt immer von beiden Seiten messen. Immer am Anfang und am Ende. Ein Segment ist die reine Kupfer (Kabel) Verbindung (ohne Repeater, LWL usw.). Sollte z.B. am letzten Teilnehmer das Profibuskabel angeklemmt sein hast du ein Problem das du kein Messgerät anstecken kannst. Dann müsstest du nach einen aktiven Busabschluss nachrüsten um eine Messbuchse zu bekommen.
Nach einem Repeater würde so zu sagen, dann das nächste Segment los gehen.


Gruß Dirk


----------



## centipede (21 Juni 2013)

hans.mustermann schrieb:


> Dies sind gute Tipps vor allem die NR 4.
> 
> Wenn das nicht hilft kannst du (wenn es dir möglich ist) die Geschwindigkeit auf 12Mbit stellen. Bei 100m ist das kein Problem sollten es mehr sein musste mal schauen.
> 
> ...



So etwas provoziert zwar Fehler, hilft aber in keiner Weise zur Fehlerfindung. Signale mit 12MBit sind deutlich schwieriger zu analysieren als unter 1,5MBit.


----------



## dr.pfb (21 Juni 2013)

Hallo,

aus welchem Grund sollte man Profibus Segmente immer von zwei Seiten aus messen?

Zu der Messung hier waere es interessant zu wissen, wo das Messgeraet angeschlossen worden ist (ich habe das nicht rausgelesen).

In der urspruenglichen Fehlerbeschreibung ist davon die Rede, dass unterschiedliche Teilnehmer ausfallen.
Wurde der Fehlerfall mitgeschnitten? Gab es Wiederholungen oder illegale Telegramme?
Was fuer Kabel wird da verwendet?


----------



## centipede (21 Juni 2013)

dr.pfb schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> aus welchem Grund sollte man Profibus Segmente immer von zwei Seiten aus messen?



Da manchmal ein Fehler von der anderen Seite aus gemessen besser zu erkennen ist. Er zeigt sich deutlicher im Signalverlauf.


----------



## mnuesser (21 Juni 2013)

DiGo1969 schrieb:


> Hi mnuesser,
> 
> deine Messungen sehen zwar gut aus sind aber wahrscheinlich alle von einer Stelle gemessen. Bitte noch mal von der anderen Seite messen...
> Denn es kann sein, das von der einen Seite aus gemessen das Signal super und von der anderen alles ... wird.
> ...



Naja, gut sehen die Signale ja gerade nicht aus,
dass ich den Profibus immer von zwei Seiten muss ist klar,
aber das mache ich erst, wenn ich an einer Stelle vernünftige Signale sehe 

Nur zum Hintergrund, die Messstelle war ungefähr in der Mitte, beobachtet habe ich die Signale der CPU (erstes Ende) und die Signale der Station 7 (ungefähres zweites Ende, ungefähr deshalb weil dahinter noch ein Mobile-Panel kommt, welches selber Master ist, und ich schau mir halt erstmal nur die SLAVES an.)


----------



## mnuesser (21 Juni 2013)

hans.mustermann schrieb:


> Dies sind gute Tipps vor allem die NR 4.
> 
> Wenn das nicht hilft kannst du (wenn es dir möglich ist) die Geschwindigkeit auf 12Mbit stellen. Bei 100m ist das kein Problem sollten es mehr sein musste mal schauen.
> 
> ...



12Mbit ist zum Provozieren von Ausfällen gut, aber zum Analysieren der Busstörung ziemlich unbrauchbar...


----------



## mnuesser (21 Juni 2013)

Hi,

Messstelle war in der Mitte, begründung warum findest du 2 Posts oben drüber  (Schreibfaul)

Warum von 2 Stellen?
Weil man bei Fehlerhaften Steckern zum Beispiel dann super sehen kann, welcher Defekt ist,
ausserdem kann man in etwa recht gut erkennen, wo der Fehlerhafte endwiderstand sitzt.
Hierzu empfehle ich dir mal folgende Lektüre die echt super ist für den Anfang:
http://industrial.softing.com/fileadmin/sof-files/pdf/de/ia/support/app_notes/pbt-3_MB_de.pdf
Die ist zwar für die ältere Software beschrieben, aber es geht ja auch nur um die Oszilloskop Ansicht der Signale und deren Verhalten...

Es fielen immer einige Teilnehmer aus, sehr unterschiedlich in der Häufigkeit, die Fehlerfälle wurden nur durch den Profibus-Tester mit geschnitten
im Stand-Alone betrieb, da ich das quasi ja nur so nebenbei gemacht habe... Ist eigentlich nicht mein Auftrag gewesen, aber man versucht sich
ja einzubringen 

Es gab sowohl Wiederholungen als auch illegale Telegramme
Kabel ist das FC Kabel von Siemens.


----------



## mnuesser (21 Juni 2013)

centipede schrieb:


> Gibt es neue Erkenntnisse?



Seit gestern gibt es diese 

Also, Maschine war geplant für 12h downtime.
Ich also morgens ran, erstmal zum Schaltschrank, 317T CPU, den DP-DRIVE abgeklemmt damit mich ja nix stört...
Als nächstes an der CPU am fraglichen DP angeklemmt, Statusaufnahme... direkt an der CPU ist das Signal der CPU natürlich super... 
aber dass der Station die am weitesten weg ist, natürlich immer noch nicht gut...

Ich also erstmal das Kabel hinter der ersten Station der CPU abgeklemmt, Endwiderstand rein... oh wunder, das Signal sieht besser aus, 
aber merkwürdiger weise gibt es trotzdem eine kleine Spitze. Siehe Bild:




Hab dann mal ne andere Station als erstes angebunden, gleiches Ergebnis, beide Stecker getauscht, gleiches Ergebnis, Kabel getauscht, gleiches Ergebnis... ok, dann hab ich angenommen dass das Signal ja erstmal ok ist, auf jeden Fall Welten besser...

Also ging es weiter, jeweils die nächste Station rein genommen, geschaut wie die Signale sich verhalten, im Schaltschrank direkt noch 2 Micromaster gefunden wo keine Erde aufgelegt wurde *gefixed* eine Festo-Station ohne Erde gefunden *gefixed*.
Das Signal an sich blieb ungefähr bis zur Festo-Station gleich... Dann kam ein kleiner Buckel von 0,3 V bei jeder Spitze dabei... Festo-Station ist mit M12-Metall-Steckern angebunden, beide neu gemacht, Stecker der vorherigen Station neu gemacht... keine Verbesserung... erstmal hingenommen...
Der nächste Teilnehmer war nun 30 m entfernt, eine ET Station im Bedienpult, mit rein genommen, Signal wurde schlechter, neuer Stecker rein, Signal wieder besser.
Nächste Teilnehmer kein Problem, aber dann... beim nächsten Teilnehmer geht das Kabel etwa 32m quer durch die Presse, also Ständer hoch, irgendwo oben rum, Ständer runter, unter der Bühne von einem Ofen (Gas). Ab diesem Zeitpunkt wurde das Signal massiv schlechter... Kabel austauschen geht nicht aufgrund der Zeit, also erstmal nen Repeater rein geworfen...
Signal natürlich erstmal wieder ok, andere Seite vom Repeater weiter gemessen, auch ok bis zum letzten Teilnehmer...

Ein richtiges Rechteck-Signal habe ich nicht mehr, aber zumindest eines was deutlich nach Rechteck aussieht.
Meine Vermutung zur Zeit: Unterschiedliche Spannungspotentiale zwischen den Teilnehmern... könnte das ganze doch erklären oder?
Nachdem ich die letzten Teilnehmer ja nun quasi entkoppelt habe, und auf beiden Seiten ein gutes Signal habe?

Derzeitiger Stand nach anlaufen der Anlage, keine Wiederholungen mehr, keine Telegrammfehler mehr... seit nun 16h...


----------



## Blockmove (21 Juni 2013)

mnuesser schrieb:


> Meine Vermutung zur Zeit: Unterschiedliche Spannungspotentiale zwischen den Teilnehmern... könnte das ganze doch erklären oder?
> Nachdem ich die letzten Teilnehmer ja nun quasi entkoppelt habe, und auf beiden Seiten ein gutes Signal habe?



Das Fehlerbild deutet auf sowas hin.
Nachdem ja der ganze Potentialausgleich wohl nicht sauber an der Anlage durchgeführt wurde, werden wohl Ausgleichsströme und Spannungsverschleppungen die Folge sein.
300m 10mm² Schutzleiter und eine Potentialausgleichsschine würden wohl nicht schaden.

Wenn ich deine Fehlersuchmethode anschaue, dann sehe ich meine Vorurteile gegen diese ach so tollen Bustester bestätigt 
Zum Lokalisieren der Fehlerstelle bei den in der Praxis am häufigsten auftretenden Fehler kaum zu gebrauchen.
Hier klafft eine deutliche Lücke zwischen Werbung und Realität.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## mnuesser (21 Juni 2013)

Kann jetzt nicht behaupten dass der Tester mir nicht geholfen hat, schließlich sieht man dem Kabel 
nicht unbedingt an wie innen drin die Signale laufen 

Wenn es um Kaputte Stecker und defekte Teilnehmer geht, hab ich damit schon so einiges an Zeit
eingespart und Fehler gefunden die nur sporadisch auftreten.

Wenn man aber ein 350Mhz Oszi zur Hand hat, kann man auch auf den Tester verzichten bei 1,5MBit,
da hast du wohl recht.

Mir fehlt natürlich auch noch etwas Erfahrung in der Interpretation der Signale, ich hab dass Ding halt erst seit 2 Monaten...


----------



## centipede (21 Juni 2013)

mnuesser schrieb:


> Seit gestern gibt es diese
> 
> (gekürzt)
> Derzeitiger Stand nach anlaufen der Anlage, keine Wiederholungen mehr, keine Telegrammfehler mehr... seit nun 16h...



Man da hast du dir ja richtig Arbeit gemacht. So pingelig gehe ich nicht vor... Erfahrung sagt mir "beim Profibus messen darfst du nicht zu pingelig sein" - kostet nur Zeit und bringt dich nicht vorwärts (ich mach das jetzt schon seit den 90ern, damals noch mit primitivsten Mitteln und wenig Wissen).
Ich such immer erst die wirklich groben Fehler, wie bei dir das Kabel in der Presse. 
Aber ich denke auch du bist auf dem richtigen Weg.
Potentialverschiebungen kann man übrigens sehr gut mit einem Oszi erkennen. Einfach die Zeitachse soweit vergrößern, dass sehr viele Slavetelgr. zu erkennen sind. Wenn einige "Slaveblöcke" einen deutlichen Versatz zum "Masterblock" haben deutet das auf Potentialverschiebungen hin.

@blockmove
eine "One-Click" Lösung sind die Messgeräte nicht, aber eine deutliche Erleichterung zur Fehlersuche.
wenn du schon mal auf ein bestimmtes Slavetelegr. mit dem Oszi getriggert hast, weißt du was ich meine ;-)

eine komplette Ausstattung zur Fehlersuche ist:
- PBT4
- normales Speicheroszi 200Mhz, am besten mit Akku
- Stromzange

manchmal findet man einen Fehler nur in Verbindung aller Werkzeuge.


----------



## Blockmove (21 Juni 2013)

centipede schrieb:


> @blockmove
> eine "One-Click" Lösung sind die Messgeräte nicht, aber eine deutliche Erleichterung zur Fehlersuche.
> wenn du schon mal auf ein bestimmtes Slavetelegr. mit dem Oszi getriggert hast, weißt du was ich meine ;-)
> 
> ...



Die Bustester werden aber gerne als One Click Lösung verkauft.
Wenn man Sie dann braucht, dann stellt man fest, dass es eben doch nicht so ist und dass die Signale interprediert werden müssen.
Und dazu gehört eine gewisse Erfahrung.

Ein normales Multimeter ist übrigends auch nicht schlecht:
Widerstandsmessung zum Prüfen der Terminierung.
Volt- und mA-Meter um Schirmung und Portentialausgleich zu prüfen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## mnuesser (21 Juni 2013)

centipede schrieb:


> Man da hast du dir ja richtig Arbeit gemacht. So pingelig gehe ich nicht vor... (auch gekürzt)



Wie ich schon sagte, war ja eigentlich nicht meine Aufgabe, ich habe es als Chance zum vermehren meines Wissens gesehen,
und auch mal wieder viel gelernt  (abgesehen davon ist der Kunde trotz langem Suchens glücklich, die haben selber den PBT3 hier,
wissen aber gar nicht was sie damit machen können. Habe also mein weniges Wissen direkt zum schulen verwendet)


----------



## hans.mustermann (28 Juni 2013)

centipede schrieb:


> So etwas provoziert zwar Fehler, hilft aber in keiner Weise zur Fehlerfindung. Signale mit 12MBit sind deutlich schwieriger zu analysieren als unter 1,5MBit.



Hallo,

entschuldige ich hätte die Antwort weiter ausführen müssen. 

Stellt man die Geschwindigkeit des Profibusnetzwerks auf 12Mbit wirken sich Fehler wie EMV / Leitungsbrüche / Schirmschlüsse wesentlich stärker auf die DP-Kommunikation aus. Dies hat damit zu tun das die Bitbreite bei 12Mbit um den Faktor 8 kleiner ist. Somit machst du aus einem sporadischen Fehler einen statischen.

Sobald umgestellt ist fängt man von der CPU aus gesehen am ersten Slave den Abschlusswiderstand einzulegen. (bei neueren Steckern schaltet man damit die abgehende Leitung ab). 

Läuft der Slave an und fällt nicht aus kann man dieses Stück Leitung als gut betrachten.
Anschließend nimmt man den Widerstand heraus und legt ihn beim nächsten Slave ein usw.

Fällt die Kommunikation aus hat die Störstrecke gefunden.

Verwendest du ein Oszi siehst du dann auch das schlechte Signal sehr schnell.

Mit einem Oszi würde ich empfehlen möglichst am Anfang der Busleitung UND am Ende zu messen. Das Signal breitet sich in beide Richtungen aus und die Störstelle kann mit dem Oszi besser bestimmt werden. Aus der Praxis hatte ich einmal den Fall das an der CPU ein DP-Stecker mit PG-Anschluss montiert war und das Signal im Oszi relativ gut aussah (Die Schnittstelle der CPU hat das Signal gerade gezogen!!!). Als ich am anderen Ende der Busleitung eine Messung gemacht habe ist aufgefallen das alle Signale der CPU nicht wirklich schön waren --> Der Stecker an der CPU war das Problem.

Für die Fehlersuche am Profibus verwende ich folgende Meßmittel:

-Digitales Speicheroszi
--> 200Mhz
--> min. 2 Kanäle besser 3 (RTS / A / B )
--> WICHTIG: Die Eingänge müssen potential getrennt sein !!!!

-Telegrammanalyzer ( Amprolyzer - kostenlos von der Siemens Homepage herunterzuladen - Funktioniert nur mit ein Siemens CP wie er in beispielsweise in Field PG´s verbaut ist / PROCENTEC Profitrace)

-Multimeter 

-Repeater ( um Störquellen zu isolieren -- natürlich nur wenn man die Störung nicht beseitigen kann) 

Allerdings empfiehlt es sich zuerst die Installation anzusehen da sehr oft FU Leitungen direkt neben DP-Leitungen verlegt sind oder Stecker nicht sauber aufgelegt sind.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (28 Juni 2013)

hans.mustermann schrieb:


> --> min. 2 Kanäle besser 3 (RTS / A / B )



RTS bei Profibus? Wo soll man das denn abgreifen können?

Das einzige was es zusätzlich gibt sind die Repeater Steuersignale CNTR-P und CNTR-N. Wobei die Profibus-Spezifikation nicht angibt was dort überhaupt geschickt werden soll. Ich habe auch noch nicht geprüft ob eine CPU beispielsweise diese Pins überhaupt beschaltet hat. 
Bei dem Repeatern und LWL-Umsetzer die ich gesehen habe sind diese mit dem Standard 2-adrigen Profibuskabel mit der CPU verbunden gewesen.


----------



## centipede (28 Juni 2013)

hans.mustermann schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> entschuldige ich hätte die Antwort weiter ausführen müssen.



Hier erzählst du mir nichts neues, mache es eigentlich genauso. Aber die 12MBit sind hier nicht nötig und meistens kontraproduktiv, du dann mit deinem Oszimessleitungen schon derbe Reflexionen verursachst.

1,5MBit reichen völlig aus, da findest du jede Störung am Signal.

@Thomas V21
RTS hat so ziemlich jeder PB-Teilnehmer, bei den Panels musst du es über die Dip-Schalter zuschalten. ich habe mir einen alten (offenen) Busstecker zum Messstecker umgebaut greife dann folgendes ab:

Pin5: Masse
Pin6: 5V
Pin3: Leitung A
Pin8: Leitung B
Pin4: RTS

Die Standardmessung ist dann Kanal 1 Leitung B gegen A und Kanal 2 RTS gegen Masse. Als Triggersignal nehme ich das RTS-Signal.


----------



## Sinix (24 Oktober 2013)

ogarpolski schrieb:


> ...
> 4. Wenn das alles nicht hilft, das 24 Volt Netz mit Oszi auf Störungen überprüfen.
> 
> Ogarpolski





hans.mustermann schrieb:


> Dies sind gute Tipps vor allem die NR 4.
> 
> Wenn das nicht hilft kannst du (wenn es dir möglich ist) die Geschwindigkeit auf 12Mbit stellen. Bei 100m ist das kein Problem sollten es mehr sein musste mal schauen.
> 
> ...



Hi, hänge mich aus aktuellem Anlass mal hier dran und möchte meinen Wissenstand aufbessern.

Mir ist nicht so ganz klar was mit dem Oszi  im 24V Netz gemeint ist?
Fällt die Spannung aus, kann dies je nach Versorgungsstromkreis und ausgefallenen DP-Teilnehmern  zu geordnet werden.
Also bleiben noch kleine Spannungseinbrüche und Störimpulse. 
Spannungseinbrüche schließe ich mal aus, werden durch gepufferte Netzteile vermieden.

Bleiben noch die Störimpulse, aber wie können die in denn auf den DP-Bus gelangen?

Das mit der Erhöhung auf 12Mbit/s finde ich nur bedingt brauchbar, Leitungslängen >100m sind nicht selten.

Gruß Mäuseklavier


----------



## dr.pfb (24 Oktober 2013)

Hallo,



centipede schrieb:


> Potentialverschiebungen kann man übrigens sehr gut mit einem Oszi erkennen. Einfach die Zeitachse soweit vergrößern, dass sehr viele Slavetelgr. zu erkennen sind. Wenn einige "Slaveblöcke" einen deutlichen Versatz zum "Masterblock" haben deutet das auf Potentialverschiebungen hin.




Was meinen Sie damit? Die Hoehe der Differenzsspannung der einzelnen Teilnehmer?


----------



## dr.pfb (24 Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

also der Fehler ist ja jetzt wohl behoben. Wohl auch mit Hilfe des Tools.

Ich messe uebrigens mit meinem (anderen) Tool immer nur von einer Seite, entweder am Anfang oder am Ende. ich kann allerdings auch auf Teilnehmer triggern. Das ist dann insofern ausreichend. Die Erklaerung dafuer hat jemand hier aus dem Forum sogar geliefert:


hans.mustermann schrieb:


> Aus der Praxis hatte ich einmal den Fall das an der CPU ein DP-Stecker mit PG-Anschluss montiert war und das Signal im Oszi relativ gut aussah (Die Schnittstelle der CPU hat das Signal gerade gezogen!!!). Als ich am anderen Ende der Busleitung eine Messung gemacht habe ist aufgefallen das alle Signale der CPU nicht wirklich schön waren --> Der Stecker an der CPU war das Problem.


----------



## dr.pfb (24 Oktober 2013)

centipede schrieb:


> Da manchmal ein Fehler von der anderen Seite aus gemessen besser zu erkennen ist. Er zeigt sich deutlicher im Signalverlauf.




Prinzipiell schon. 
Das koennen Sie sich allerdings sparen wenn Sie auf die Telegramme der Teilnehmer triggern koennen; also einen vernuenftigen PROFIBUS Analyzer haben der Ihnen das ermoeglicht. Dann reicht messen von einem Ende aus.


----------



## centipede (24 Oktober 2013)

@pfb
zu den Potentialverschiebungen:
das Rechtecksignal als Ganzes hat einen vertikalen Versatz zu dem Rechtecksignal des angeschlossenen Teilnehmers

zu den zweimaligen Messen:
auch bei einem Analyzer, wo man auf Teilnehmer triggern kann zeigen sich Fehler manchmal von der anderen Busseite extremer und sind besser zu erkennen


----------



## dr.pfb (24 Oktober 2013)

centipede schrieb:


> Das Signal ist oben abgeschnitten, mach mal Bilder von der richtigen Oszifunktion. Sieht sicher anders aus.



Gibt es in dem PBT3 auch eine richtige Oszifunktion? Wie kommt man da hin?


----------



## dr.pfb (24 Oktober 2013)

centipede schrieb:


> @pfb
> zu den Potentialverschiebungen:
> das Rechtecksignal als Ganzes hat einen vertikalen Versatz zu dem Rechtecksignal des angeschlossenen Teilnehmers
> 
> ...



Die Signale sehen doch imemr anders aus, weil die Spannung fast immer unterschiedlich ist? Oder meinen Sie einen Spannungseinbruch? Kann nat. sein.

Das mit den zwei Seiten probier ich das naechste Mal aus!


----------



## centipede (24 Oktober 2013)

Den Anfang und Ende eines Telegrammes erkennt man am Oszi anhand des Idlepegels von 1,2V.
Wenn nun der eine Telegrammblock "mittig" zur 0V-Linie des Oszis ist und der folgende Telegrammblock stark "außermittig" ist, so ist das ein Zeichen für Potentialverschiebungen.
Wobei hier die Blöcke ja immer abwechselnd Master- und Slavetelgramme sind (bei Monomaster).

Habe leider keine Bilder greifbar, hoffe es jetzt etwas verständlicher rübergebracht zu haben.


----------



## dr.pfb (24 Oktober 2013)

centipede schrieb:


> Den Anfang und Ende eines Telegrammes erkennt man am Oszi anhand des Idlepegels von 1,2V.
> Wenn nun der eine Telegrammblock "mittig" zur 0V-Linie des Oszis ist und der folgende Telegrammblock stark "außermittig" ist, so ist das ein Zeichen für Potentialverschiebungen.
> Wobei hier die Blöcke ja immer abwechselnd Master- und Slavetelgramme sind (bei Monomaster).



Ach so, verstanden. Danke!


----------



## Sinix (25 Oktober 2013)

Mäuseklavier schrieb:


> Hi, hänge mich aus aktuellem Anlass mal hier dran und möchte meinen Wissenstand aufbessern.
> 
> Mir ist nicht so ganz klar was mit dem Oszi  im 24V Netz gemeint ist?
> Fällt die Spannung aus, kann dies je nach Versorgungsstromkreis und ausgefallenen DP-Teilnehmern  zu geordnet werden.
> ...




Komisch da hole ich eine Thread von vor nem halben Jahr hoch und bekomme alles nur keine Antwort auf meinen Eintrag :evil:


----------



## Hans-Ludwig (25 Oktober 2013)

Hallo mnuesser 

heute habe ich ein eMail mit der Änderung des ursprünglichen Textes bekommen. Das nehme ich zum Anlass um diesen alten Vorgang noch ein paar Worte anzuhängen.
Grundsätzlich sind im Fehlerfall 3 Fachgebiete zu prüfen. Wellenphysik, Software und EMV. Der PBT 4 prüft 2.  Software und Wellenphysik.
Zur Software finde ich allerdings keine Protokollmittschnitte, so das dazu eine Aussage ausbleiben muss. Zum Thema EMV empfehle ich, bei uns auf der Homepage die Filme zum P-QT 10 mit Hupe anzusehen. Nachdem die Spuren der ersten Witze verhallt sind, erkennt man, das könnte  eine Lösungsweg für des EMV  Problem sein.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen aus dem Schönbuch

Hans-Ludwig Göhringer
HLG@i-v-g.de


Besuchen Sie uns auch auf Facebook: 

https://www.facebook.com/?ref=logo#!/GoehringerIVG 

Besuchen Sie uns auch auf Youtube: 

Wie erkenne ich defekte Stecker, störende Induktivitäten, Kabelbrüche mit dem P-QT 10. Wie erstelle ich ein Prüfprotokoll mit dem NetTest II, dem PBT4, dem PBT3.
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCjeAh5fWZqwjOT3Q4vjrGpg


IVG Göhringer     Mönchweg 5      71088 Holzgerlingen     Tel.:07031 607880     Fax: 07031 607881        Mobil.:0172-7671463   <http://www.i-v-g.de>


----------



## dr.pfb (25 Oktober 2013)

Hans-Ludwig schrieb:


> Der PBT 4 prüft 2.  Software und Wellenphysik.



Der PBT4 schneidet doch im Oszilloskop alles ueber 5V ab, oder?


----------



## dr.pfb (25 Oktober 2013)

Mäuseklavier schrieb:


> Mir ist nicht so ganz klar was mit dem Oszi im 24V Netz gemeint ist?
> Fällt die Spannung aus, kann dies je nach Versorgungsstromkreis und ausgefallenen DP-Teilnehmern zu geordnet werden.



Der Kollege meint wohl ein Osilloskop in die 24V Versorgung zu haengen und da zu messen.
Ich messe die 24V immer mit einem Multimeter. Faellt die Spannung aus, oder ist der Versorgungsstromkreis unterdimensioniert, oder der Puffer
zu klein, kommt es u.U. zu Schwebeszustaenden der Treiberchips, die dann Telegrammfragmente raussenden. Die sieht man zwar im Analyzer als illegale Telegramme, aber da sie illegal sind, sind sie schwerer zuzuordnen. 
Wenn man dann allerdings ein vernuenftiges Tool hat, das die Min-und-Max Spannung als Balkendiagramm und Oszibilder speichert, kann man da auch Hinweise rausziehen..
	

		
			
		

		
	



Im Bild bei dem Balkendiagramm sieht man bei TN 38 einen MinWert. Im Oszi sieht man dann auch das die Gesamtspannung kleiner wird.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Dies weist halt auf 24V Probleme hin. 
Resultat sind illegale Telegramme (letztes Bild). Der im Tool eingeschaltete Master mit Adresse 0 funktioniert noch (Token Exchange), da der vom Notebook versorgt wird und nicht von den 24V.
	

		
			
		

		
	



Hoffe geholfen zu haben.


----------



## Hans-Ludwig (25 Oktober 2013)

ja so ist es.  Reflexionen sind immer an beiden Seiten sichtbar, oben und unten.

Hans-Ludwig Göhringer
HLG@i-v-g.de


 Besuchen Sie uns auch auf Facebook: 

https://www.facebook.com/?ref=logo#!/GoehringerIVG 

 Besuchen Sie uns auch auf Youtube: 

 Wie erkenne ich defekte Stecker, störende Induktivitäten, Kabelbrüche mit dem P-QT 10. Wie erstelle ich ein Prüfprotokoll mit dem NetTest II, dem PBT4, dem PBT3.
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCje...qwjOT3Q4vjrGpg


 IVG Göhringer Mönchweg 5 71088 Holzgerlingen Tel.:07031 607880 Fax: 07031 607881 Mobil.:0172-7671463 <http://www.i-v-g.de>


----------



## Hans-Ludwig (25 Oktober 2013)

dr.pfb schrieb:


> Der Kollege meint wohl ein Osilloskop in die 24V Versorgung zu haengen und da zu messen.
> Ich messe die 24V immer mit einem Multimeter. Faellt die Spannung aus, oder ist der Versorgungsstromkreis unterdimensioniert, oder der Puffer
> zu klein, kommt es u.U. zu Schwebeszustaenden der Treiberchips, die dann Telegrammfragmente raussenden. Die sieht man zwar im Analyzer als illegale Telegramme, aber da sie illegal sind, sind sie schwerer zuzuordnen.
> Wenn man dann allerdings ein vernuenftiges Tool hat, das die Min-und-Max Spannung als Balkendiagramm und Oszibilder speichert, kann man da auch Hinweise rausziehen..
> ...



Wenn Du das Bild mit den min Werten zeigen würdest, Dann wäre die Schlussfolgerung eine andere.
Hans-Ludwig Göhringer
HLG@i-v-g.de


 Besuchen Sie uns auch auf Facebook: 

https://www.facebook.com/?ref=logo#!/GoehringerIVG 

 Besuchen Sie uns auch auf Youtube: 

 Wie erkenne ich defekte Stecker, störende Induktivitäten, Kabelbrüche mit dem P-QT 10. Wie erstelle ich ein Prüfprotokoll mit dem NetTest II, dem PBT4, dem PBT3.
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCje...qwjOT3Q4vjrGpg


 IVG Göhringer Mönchweg 5 71088 Holzgerlingen Tel.:07031 607880 Fax: 07031 607881 Mobil.:0172-7671463 <http://www.i-v-g.de>


----------



## Sinix (25 Oktober 2013)

Hallo dr.pfb,

benutze etwa das gleiche Diagnosetool.

Die von dir beschriebenen Erkenntnisse kann ich nachvollziehen und sie können mit dem Tool sehr schön bei Abschalten der 24V
reproduziert werden:
1) illigeale Telegramme (sei es frames, parität o.ä.)
2) nach Spannungsrückkehr Synch und ACK
Das Ganze sieht man dann auch sehr schön an den Telegrammzeiten.

Kann hier aber immer noch nicht erkennen, was es mir hilft ein Oszi kurzfristig an die 24V zu hängen um einen sporadischen Fehler 
wie ich z.Zt. oder user mnuesser zu finden. Was haben die von dir aufgezeigten Pegel der DP-Slaves denn mit den 24V-Netz zu tun?

Gruß Mäuseklavier


----------



## dr.pfb (26 Oktober 2013)

Hans-Ludwig schrieb:


> Wenn Du das Bild mit den min Werten zeigen würdest, Dann wäre die Schlussfolgerung eine andere.
> Hans-Ludwig Göhringer


Hallo H. Gohringer,

das Bild ist das "Spannung zu niedrig PROFIBUS Signal.jpg". Es ist im Text; 
http://www.sps-forum.de/attachments...ehler-spannung-zu-niedrig-profibus-signal.jpg


----------



## dr.pfb (26 Oktober 2013)

Mäuseklavier schrieb:


> Hallo dr.pfb,
> 
> benutze etwa das gleiche Diagnosetool.
> 
> ...


Hallo Mäuseklavier,

ja mit dem vollstaendigen entfernen der Versorgungsspannung startet der Slave nach der Wiederversorgung wiederin die State Machine, also wie Du schreibst Power_On Wait_Prm etc. also er laeuft wieder hoch.
Ich meinte aber den kurzzeitigen Einbruch. Ein Einbruch der 24V Versorgungsspannung wirkt sich auch auf das RS485 Signal des Slaves aus, da der RS485 Treiberchip ja von den 24V versorgt wird. 
Deswegen konnte ich in meinem angefuehrten Beispiel erkennen, dass evtl. ein Problem mit der 24V Versorgung am Slave vorlag, weil der Slave einen Minwert im Balkendiagramm anzeigt (gestrichelte Linie im Balken). Wenn der Einbruch kurz genug ist, geht der Slave nicht komplett vom Netz; sondern der Treiberchip schwebt dann sozusagen so rum und sendet die Illegalen Telegrammteile. In meinem Beispiel war es uebrigens das Netzteil, der Anlagenteil war neu und hing noch nicht an der USV. Es wurde dann ein Schreiber an die 24V gehangen.
Ich haenge auch nie ein Oszi an die 24V; wie gesagt ich messe die Spannung an den Geraeten und den Strom am Netzteil im Schaltschrank. 

Zu den sporadischen Fehlern: Das wichtigste ist den Fehler zu fangen, mit einem Tool was den Fehlerfall und noch genug Telegramme vor dem Fehler aufzeichnet. Wenn das Tool dann noch im integrierten Oszilloskop auf Paritaetsfehler triggern kann, um so besser.
Also zuerst alle Segmente des Netzwerkes statisch durchmessen (Anlage laeuft), m. Checkliste
(z.B. von PROCENTEC Webseite)

Auch die 24V Versorgung messen, Wieviel Strom geliefert wird (Stromzange). Bei Repeatern auf den
Anschluss der Messbuchse achten (Siemens Standard oben, PROCENTEC unten, Siemens Diagnoserepeater DP3 komplett neues Segment). Segment am besten vom Anfang oder vom Ende messen (oder auch von beiden Seiten meinetwegen wenns Spass macht).
Evtl. Reflexionen untersuchen und beseitigen; evtl. Repeater verbauen (Auf Anzahl Repeater / Art achten; am besten mit Bitregenierung, Bitprüfung u. unbegrenzte Kaskadierung; Messbuchse; Multirepeater).

Wenn der Fehler dann gefangen ist, muss man sehen aus welchem Segment der kommt, und dann da vertiefen.

Hast Du denn einen Fehler noch irgendwo in einer Anlage?

Hoffe geholfen zu haben,
Tim


----------



## Hans-Ludwig (26 Oktober 2013)

Hallo dr.pfb 

das sieht aus wie ein ganz normler Standartfehler, eine Veränderung des Schleifenwiderstandes. Der entsteht durch Kontaktprobleme in der Scheidklemmtechnik,  oder durch Kontaktprobleme im Schalter des Busabschlusses.  Betroffen ist nicht nur der TN 38 sondern auch der TN 44 und solche die nicht angezeigt werden. 
Am einfachsten ist er zu finden, wenn Sie auf unsere Seite www.i-v-g.de  schauen und den Film Steckerklopfen anschauen. Beim Klopfen verändert sich durch die Vibrationen der Schleifenwiderstand und Sie können  es am Balkendiagramm sehen. Du solltest allerdings bei jedem Stecker den PT 2 neu starten.
Oder es gibt auch ein einfaches Tool den P-QT 10 mit Hupe.  Wir setzen den jetzt regelmäßig seit der Ferienzeit ein und haben damit 70% unsere, bzw. unserer Kunden DP Probleme gelöst.
Das einfache ist, dass über die Hupe die Chance besteht den Fehler dem Prozess zuzuordnen, also dem Verursacher und nicht wie es die Tester machen dem Leidtragenden also dem Slave.
Mit dem P-QT 10 finden damit auch ungeübte oder fachfremde Fehler. 

Ihr dürft  natürlich über die DP-Pfeife auch lachen .  Viel Spaß beim Fehlerfinden :lol:

Mit freundlichen Grüßen aus dem Schönbuch

Hans-Ludwig Göhringer
HLG@i-v-g.de


Besuchen Sie uns auch auf Facebook: 

https://www.facebook.com/?ref=logo#!/GoehringerIVG 

Besuchen Sie uns auch auf Youtube: 

Wie erkenne ich defekte Stecker, störende Induktivitäten, Kabelbrüche mit dem P-QT 10. Wie erstelle ich ein Prüfprotokoll mit dem NetTest II, dem PBT4, dem PBT3.
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCjeAh5fWZqwjOT3Q4vjrGpg


IVG Göhringer     Mönchweg 5      71088 Holzgerlingen     Tel.:07031 607880     Fax: 07031 607881        Mobil.:0172-7671463   <http://www.i-v-g.de> 

Messgeräte für Bussysteme, Dienstleistungen an Bussystemen:   Abnahmemessungen, Troubleshooting und Schulungen für Profibus,Profinet, CAN, AS-Interface, usw.


----------



## dr.pfb (26 Oktober 2013)

Hans-Ludwig schrieb:


> Hallo dr.pfb
> 
> das sieht aus wie ein ganz normler Standartfehler, eine Veränderung des Schleifenwiderstandes. Der entsteht durch Kontaktprobleme in der Scheidklemmtechnik,  oder durch Kontaktprobleme im Schalter des Busabschlusses.  Betroffen ist nicht nur der TN 38 sondern auch der TN 44 und solche die nicht angezeigt werden.
> Am einfachsten ist er zu finden, wenn Sie auf unsere Seite www.i-v-g.de  schauen und den Film Steckerklopfen anschauen. Beim Klopfen verändert sich durch die Vibrationen der Schleifenwiderstand und Sie können  es am Balkendiagramm sehen. Du solltest allerdings bei jedem Stecker den PT 2 neu starten.
> ...



Hallo H. Goehringer

nein lesen Sie meinen Text, da ist nix mit Steckern, das war das Netzteil. Wenn Sie sich die Zeit nehmen alle Bilder anzusehen muesste Ihnen das auffallen. 
Das mit dem Schleifenwiderstand ist interessant (meinen Sie eher Impedanz?)
Es ist ja wohl klar dass wenn ich am Stecker wackel oder klopfe und der Stecker hat ein Problem dass ich da was provozieren kann. 
Mit dem ProfiTrace 2 muss man uebrigens seit den letzten Versionen nicht mehr neu starten sondern es reicht
den Inhalt des Netzwerkmanagers zu loeschen.

Das mit der Hupe und dem COMSOFT Stecker ist zweifellos eine gute Idee. Wenn der Kauefer eines Testers allerdings auf eine vernuenftige Schulung geht, wird ihm da wohl der Zusammenhang zwischen dem Verursacher und Auswirkung erklaert. Ohne Oszilloskop habe ich selbst nach Fehlerbehebung immer noch keine Ahnung wie gut der Bus laeuft, da nuetzt dann die lauteste Hupe nix.

Interessant, dass Sie mittlerweile durch Steckerklopfen 70% aller Fehler finden. 2010 waren es nur 20%;
Zitat "Für das Jahr 2010 haben wir 38 solcher Einsätze einmal genauer ausgewertet. Über 50% der Fehler waren im Bereich der EMV. Das hat uns doch überrascht. Am häufigsten haben wir hier Probleme mit dem Schirmstrom, fehlende Ausgleichsleitungen und nicht entstörte Induktivitäten gefunden. Knapp 20 % der Fehler konnten wir der Wellenphysik zuordnen. Neben falsch geschalteten Abschlusswiderständen standen hier zu lange Busleitungen an vorderster Stelle. 8 % der Probleme gingen auf das Konto der Software der Busteilnehmer wie Steuerungen oder Repeater. Gute 20 % entfielen auf banale Fehler wie zu viele Busteilnehmer, falsche Geräte-Konfiguration nach Baugruppentausch und lose Steckverbindungen."
Hat aber auch was gutes, brauchen Sie nicht mehr soviele Ferriitkerne und Alufolie mitnehmen.


----------



## Hans-Ludwig (27 Oktober 2013)

Hallo dr.pfb,

danke, dass Sie mich zitieren. Wir finden mit dem Stecker auch EMV Probleme. Schauen Sie doch einfach auf unsere Homepage. Übrigens an der statistischen Verteilung von damals hat sich nichts Wesentliches geändert. 
Es treten halt in dieser Jahreszeit, bekanntlich bedingt durch den Herbst mehr Alterungseffekte auf. 

Eine Frage habe ich noch.  Woran erkennen Sie an den Pegel, dass der Verursacher das Netzgerät ist.  Wir schalten Slaves regelmäßig aus und ein, um die Adressen zu prüfen, und konnten mit diesen Effekt an den Pegeln bisher noch kein defektes Netzgerät nachweisen.

Wer heilt hat recht. Es ist bei uns wie in der Medizin. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen aus dem Schönbuch

Hans-Ludwig Göhringer
HLG@i-v-g.de


Besuchen Sie uns auch auf Facebook: 

https://www.facebook.com/?ref=logo#!/GoehringerIVG 

Besuchen Sie uns auch auf YouTube: 

Wie erkenne ich defekte Stecker, störende Induktivitäten, Kabelbrüche mit dem P-QT 10. Wie erstelle ich ein Prüfprotokoll mit dem NetTEST II, dem PBT4, dem PBT3.
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCjeAh5fWZqwjOT3Q4vjrGpg


IVG Göhringer     Mönchweg 5      71088 Holzgerlingen     Tel.:07031 607880     Fax: 07031 607881        Mobil.:0172-7671463   <http://www.i-v-g.de> 

Messgeräte für Bussysteme, Dienstleistungen an Bussystemen:   Abnahmemessungen, Troubleshooting und Schulungen für Profibus, Profinet, CAN, AS-Interface, usw.


----------



## Sinix (28 Oktober 2013)

dr.pfb schrieb:


> Wenn der Einbruch kurz genug ist, geht der Slave nicht komplett vom Netz; sondern der Treiberchip schwebt dann sozusagen so rum und sendet die Illegalen Telegrammteile.
> 
> Hast Du denn einen Fehler noch irgendwo in einer Anlage?
> 
> ...



Hallo dr.pfb, danke für deinen fachlich guten Beitrag. Das Einzige was ich bisher feststellen konnte ist die Abnahme der Spannung mit zunehmender Entfernung. Am Ende hat er aber noch über 3,5V. Leitungslänge und DP-Teilnehmerzahl im Segment wurden eingehalten.

Hatte ja auch schon die 24V irgendwie im Verdacht, nur kann ich mir noch keinen so rechten reim drauf machen. Kurzzeitige Spannungseinbrüche nach Ausfall der Pufferung des Netzteiles (geschätzt 3s-6s) müssen dann ja auch noch ne Ursache haben. 

@Hans-Ludwig


Hans-Ludwig schrieb:


> Es treten halt in dieser Jahreszeit, bekanntlich bedingt durch den Herbst mehr Alterungseffekte auf.



Glaubst du wirklich was du schreibst?



Hans-Ludwig schrieb:


> ... Schauen Sie doch einfach auf unsere Homepage.



Nachdem hier in jedem Eintrag Werbung steht, hab ich dann doch mal vorbeigeschaut.
Mit den Schraubendreher auf Stecker klopfen, ok, fällt der Bus aus scheint evtl. was faul, wenn nicht ist er ok - dazu brauch ich keine Hupe / zus. Gerät.
Abgesehen davon, dass generell bei Busproblemen  sämtliche Klemmen und Kontaktverbindungen kontrolliert werden.

Interessant auch das Filmchen "wie erkenne ich störende Induktivitäten". Würde mich mal interessieren auf welcher Physikalischen Grundlage hier
der Piepston ausgegeben wird? 

Sorry, kömt mich so vor als hättest du hier ein Gerät welches die Welt nicht braucht, vergleichbar mit den Zauberkästchen die mit Elektroosmose feuchter Keller trocken legen.

MfG MK


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (29 Oktober 2013)

dr.pfb schrieb:


> Hallo H. Goehringer
> ....
> Hat aber auch was gutes, brauchen Sie nicht mehr soviele Ferriitkerne und Alufolie mitnehmen.



Hehe,

welch' Ehre für Herrn Göhringer, dass sich seine Wettbewerber sooo 
intensiv mit ihm beschäftigen. 

Da muss er wohl Einiges richtig gemacht haben ...


----------



## dr.pfb (30 Oktober 2013)

Hans-Ludwig schrieb:


> ja so ist es.  Reflexionen sind immer an beiden Seiten sichtbar, oben und unten.



Hallo Herr Goehringer,

die urspruengliche Frage war ob das PBT4 Oszi alles ueber 5V abschneidet. Sie hatten das ja beantwortet aber dann noch was angehaengt. Ich finde das schade.
Ich hab aber ein Screenshot gemacht.
Ein PROFIBUS Netzwerk funktioniert laut den LEDs an den Geraeten. Es gibt keine Terminierung, das bedeutet hohe Idlespannung und viele Reflexionen.
Im ProfiTrace 2 sieht das so aus:




Im erweiterten Modus des PROFI-TM Professional (also PBT-4) sieht das so aus:;




Da wird abgeschnitten. Noch ominoeser finde ich allerdings die Spannungspegel (violett) Trigger Funktion, wo ja ab einer bestimmten Spannung getriggert
werden soll. Die hoechste funktionierende Spannung ist 4,86V. Ich kann zwar eine hoehere einstellen, aber der Trigger loest nie aus. Ich gebe da jetzt keine Bewertung zu ab. Der Qualitaetswert ist uebrigens auch super.


----------



## Hans-Ludwig (4 November 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

Sie gestatten mir noch ein letztes Mal, zu diesem Thema Stellung zu nehmen.



Bei der Anmeldung als Forumsteilnehmer haben wir uns Gedanken darüber gemacht, wie wir auftreten. Da bei einer Firma immer geschäftliche Interessen im Vordergrund stehen, haben wir uns gesagt, dass wir das auch deutlich im Stempel zum Ausdruck bringen wollen, so dass jeder sehen kann, wer das ist, um die Infos dann auch richtig bewerten zu können.
Grundsätzlich ist Ihre Frage nicht beantwortbar. Um über einen Messwert sicher zu sein, muss er mit 3 unterschiedlichen Messmethoden bestätigt werden.
Wenn Sie möchten, dass wir Ihr Gerät verbessern, untersuchen wir es gerne in unserem Labor Fekote und übergeben Ihnen eine detaillierte Vorschlagsliste, die ihnen bestimmt hilft, damit Ihr Gerät besser wird.
Wir haben viele Kunden, denen wir einen PBT 4 und einen Profitrace mit einem Auftrag verkauft haben.  Jedes dieser Geräte hat seine speziellen Vor- und Nachteile, die wir Ihnen gerne in einem Beratungsgespräch erläutern. Nach diesem Gespräch sind Sie auf jeden Fall sicher, für Ihre Firma eine richtige Entscheidung fällen zu können.
 
PS. Wir haben einen neuen Clip auf den Videokanal gestellt, der Ihnen bei der Fehlersuche weiter helfen soll. Natürlich wieder mit dem P-QT 10 und diesmal auch mit Profitrace 2, bei dem man mit den Pegeleinbrüchen zu einem anderen Ergebnis kommt.

Viel Spaß beim Anschauen.
Wir helfen aus Leidenschaft.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen aus dem Schönbuch

Hans-Ludwig Göhringer
HLG@i-v-g.de

*Besuchen Sie uns auch auf Facebook: *

https://www.facebook.com/?ref=logo#!/GoehringerIVG 

*Besuchen Sie uns auch auf YouTube: *
Wie erkenne ich defekte Stecker, störende Induktivitäten, Kabelbrüche mit dem P-QT 10. Wie erstelle ich ein Prüfprotokoll mit dem NetTEST II, dem PBT4, dem PBT3.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCjeAh5fWZqwjOT3Q4vjrGpg

*IVG Göhringer*     Mönchweg 5      71088 Holzgerlingen     Tel.:07031 607880     Fax: 07031 607881        Mobil.:0172-7671463   <http://www.i-v-g.de>

Messgeräte für Bussysteme, Dienstleistungen an Bussystemen:   Abnahmemessungen, Troubleshooting und Schulungen für Profibus, PROFInet, CAN, AS-Interface, usw.


----------

